# [SOLVED] emerge dla usera a nie roota

## Wielebny

Czy jest możliwość aby user na którym przeważnie pracuje mógł emergować programy bez koniecznościu użycia sudo ??

----------

## mentorsct

A jaki jest sens w ogole aktualizacji systemu dla usera? Jak aktualizować system to dla każdego.

----------

## Qlawy

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> A jaki jest sens w ogole aktualizacji systemu dla usera? Jak aktualizować system to dla każdego.

 

chyba nie załapałeś...

 *Quote:*   

> Czy jest możliwość aby user na którym przeważnie pracuje mógł emergować programy bez koniecznościu użycia sudo ??

 

owszem jest taka opcja ale...

1. Nie stawia się dwóch pytajników

2. Nie robi się spacji przed zakiem interpunkcyjnym

3. Dodanie SUID do emerge i poleceń pośrednich jest niebezpieczne

4. Nie widzę sensu w takim postępowaniu. Raz na jakiś czas (tydzień, dwa) robisz emerge -avuD @world lub world, zależy jaka wersja portage i to jest cała robota. Jeśli tak bardzo chcesz z użytkownika to sudo i tak jest lepszym rozwiązaniem niż SUID, zawsze możesz dodać się do zaufanych użytkowników sudo i bez wpisywania hasła będziesz mógł wykonywać emerge blabla...

----------

## Raku

4 a) alias emerge="sudo emerge"  :Wink: 

----------

## Wielebny

Chodzi tez o to ,że jak emerguje sobie jaką aplikację np KADU poprzez su to jest ona dostępna z mojego usera ale nie ma skrótu do niej w menu KDE a być powinien.

----------

## mistix

Może jakiejś flagi nie dodałeś ?

----------

## Qlawy

 *Wielebny wrote:*   

> Chodzi tez o to ,że jak emerguje sobie jaką aplikację np KADU poprzez su to jest ona dostępna z mojego usera ale nie ma skrótu do niej w menu KDE a być powinien.

 

oj to zdecydowanie nie jest wina tego, że emerge wykonane zostało z roota. Problemu trzeba szukać albo w samym kmenu, albo w ebuildzie, ale raczej ebuild jest w porządku, bo testowałem kadu (najnowsze) i bez problemu dodaje się do kmenu. Poza tym zawsze możesz zrobić to ręcznie przez kmenuedit. Ale tak jak mówię, skrót w kmenu powinien pojawiać się automatycznie, tymbardziej, że jest to aplikacja okienkowa.

----------

## quosek

(k)appfinder - o ile dobrze pamietam tak sie nazywa aplikacyjka wyszukujaca wiekszosc aplikacji i dodajaca je (oczywiscie my decydujemy ktore) do menu

(oczywiscie odpalasz z poziomu USERA)

instalka z usera nie zmieni dodawania do menu

wiesz co bys chcial robic ? zeby WSZESTKIE aplikacje instalowane byly w KATALOGU DOMOWYM usera ..... oki - jest to popularne rozwiazanie w kontach shellowych, ale .... :

- wtedy kazdy user musi zainstalowac SWOJE kopie programu

- user NIE MA mozliwosci aktualizacji niczego, co jest zainstalowane poza jego katalogiem domowym (czyli chocby KDE)

- nie bawilem sie czyms takim w Gentoo (i nawet nie wiem, czy daloby sie latwo rozgraniczyc - gdzie ma byc instalowane + osobne listy pakietow)

- w przypadku uzytku domowego to jest debilizm

----------

## C1REX

Może USE="kde" ma wpływ na dopisywanie skrótów?

Ja zawsze robię emerge jako su i nie mam problemów.

----------

## Wielebny

Kurde nie wiem jak to dokadnie dziala ale po restarcie systemu skrot sie pojawil.

----------

## Yatmai

Odczytał ponownie konfiguracje - restart samych X'ów pewnie też by pomógł.

_Czasem_ też mi się tak zdarzało  :Wink: 

----------

